# More puffballs .. pretty sure



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David found these this afternoon while he was gathering black walnuts. The first picture is of them "whole"; whereas the second picture is of two of the same ones after I cut two of them in half.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hate to even say this off of just a photo, but yep, they are puffballs. The main thing to look for is an internal stem (puffballs do not have one), and color. They are always white.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Don't worry Tink. I am extremely careful what I serve at our table.

I just cut another open and there is no stem and pure white in color (except for the outside cream color, which I attribute to the weather).

Gonna cook some up tonight! (The decision is mine and no one in here who has attempted to help me need feel guilty should we get sick. Please remember that.)


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Garlic butter is your friend.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, that was a most delightful dish!

Sliced one of the largest golf-ball sized puffballs and sauteed it in coconut oil, touch of butter and minced garlic. Slapped on a lid for few seconds, turned all over and slapped lid back on for another few seconds. Yummmmmm ...... and best of all? David and I both feel quite well! ROFL

Tink, why is garlic butter a friend and what is the best way to preserve the rest? (I have no dehydrator. Can I freeze them?)


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

My mother used to can them


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't forget to "leave some for seed." I mean by that let a couple mature in place until they puff out the powder-like spores for next year


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I love puff balls!!!! They freeze well too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG found some more nearly soft ball size again. Sliced and cooked those and yum yum. Slicked some and froze them too (had only salted them a little; no oil of any kind added and no garlic). I figured the frozen ones would change color, maybe turn dark; but today they are just as white as they were when I placed them in the freezer.

Found a couple in the garden that had busted already; so suspect that area will give us some more next fall (maybe even next spring).

I am really enjoying learning about mushrooms, though I sure wish there was some person or group in this area that could help me with "on-site" ones. (Already checked; there isn't.  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Are these the puffballs you're talking about? I picked these 2 up the driveway. earlier today there was a dozen or so but the rest have been chewed on by animals since sun up.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Zong those look like the ones we call giant puffball. Tink told me to be sure and slice them down the middle and make sure they don't have any signs of a "stem" in there.

Yours look younger than ours did; and I suspect they will be good eating.

Just remember, as others have told me. You eat mushrooms (all types) at your own risk; so be careful. (I am still learning and will be for quite awhile, I'm sure.)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only puffballs I have seen around here are the huge round white ones and the little ball shaped brown skinned ones. I've never seen any like those.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Danaus29, I'm not sure if you're talking of my picture or zongs. His mushrooms are more white than mine, yet not as smooth. I suspect mine are somewhat colored because of the weather and our timing in finding them. (I walked around where David had discovered the puffballs before and found none today.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

22 ouncer I found this AM. Well, 21.9 ounces.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WIHH that is great information. Thank you so much for sharing it. "Digging up the roots" would be wise in mushroom gathering.

I found a club that goes on excursions and have an outing planned for later this month. I am hoping David and I can make it. Any suggestions as to what tools/items would be useful while hunting mushrooms? (I'ld like us to be well prepared.)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cloth bags, warm jacket, good walking shoes, a snack and a drink. A camera would be nice just in case you see something interesting.

Half the time I don't take anything with me. But I'm hunting on a pretty small piece of land.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

hmmm sounds like I need some type of packsack. Wondering what I can use...maybe turn one of my aprons into a packsack.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

If this is a "guided" group with an expierenced leader, perhaps take some 6 by 6 inch squares of white and black paper for spore prints done in the field. I know the prints are done over a period of time but the leader may be able to do a demonstration.

pocket knife, bug spray and some disposeable gloves as well as the previously mentioned items.


----------

